# Cheep boot help, please!



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i got to buy a new pair of boots, and my budget is around 120. i checked out department of goods, and i came across two in my size for the amount of money i have, both from last season.
nitro grifter tls
Nitro Grifter TLS Snowboard Boot - Men's from Departmentofgoods.com

burton freestyle
Burton Freestyle Snowboard Boot - Men's - 09/10 from Departmentofgoods.com

these are for freestyle riding, and i honestly just care about which one has more value for the price. thanks!


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Have you checked local shops? I hit a couple last weekend and saw a lot of bargains on last year's boots, prices as good or better than online and you get to try them on.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree, I went to a store and tried on a bunch of last season boots that were all 70% off. I would check some place close to you. I ended up with a 2010-11 boot because it fit much better. Just try on a few boots and you will find one that fits. I bought two and returned two online before getting these. GL!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

honestly, all of my local shops blow. but maybe this weekend i'll go look around, mayme i will get lucky...


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

if you've got a dicks or a sport chalet around you, occasionally they sell decent boots, not sure if they'll be in your budget however.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

thugit said:


> if you've got a dicks or a sport chalet around you, occasionally they sell decent boots, not sure if they'll be in your budget however.


yeah, but they sell lower-end stuff. these boots i'm looking at are pretty decent. i wouldn't want any snowjam boots on while riding a neversummer, lol. kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Is there an Eastern Mountain Sports close to you? Seem they have a few shops through out NY so might check into them. I know not many places here have the newer season gear yet but they might have a few stuff from last season about.
Eastern Mountain Sports - Store Locator


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

the one down the street from me only carries ski stuff 
i still love that store, though!


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

I loved my freestyles theyre pretty damn comfortable


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Look at DC Phases. They're sooo comfy and only like $130 ish


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

seriously, go to Zumiez in Crossgates. i went there last year and got a pair of 32 prions from the previous season for $85. they always seems to have decent deals. if not head to alpin house in clifton park. OR just wait until the november 5,6,7 to go to the Albany Ski & Snowboard expo. they always have decent deals there on good boots.

i know we don't have a lot of good shops around here but don't waste your time with dicks or sports authority if you're looking for variety.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

oh yeah, try Goldstocks is Scotia, Apline Sports in Saratoga or Sports Page up by Gore Mountain.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

rephreshed said:


> seriously, go to Zumiez in Crossgates. i went there last year and got a pair of 32 prions from the previous season for $85. they always seems to have decent deals. if not head to alpin house in clifton park. OR just wait until the november 5,6,7 to go to the Albany Ski & Snowboard expo. they always have decent deals there on good boots.
> 
> i know we don't have a lot of good shops around here but don't waste your time with dicks or sports authority if you're looking for variety.





rephreshed said:


> oh yeah, try Goldstocks is Scotia, Apline Sports in Saratoga or Sports Page up by Gore Mountain.


zumiez is out of the 2010 stuff unfortunately, and i need boots by november 1. goldstocks is an ok store and it's where my friend got his board, but they really only carry burton and dc and they never have any decent sales. those DC's ECS mentioned sound ok. i'll check them out.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

SPAZ said:


> zumiez is out of the 2010 stuff unfortunately, and i need boots by november 1.


really?? have you tried calling the zumiez in rotterdam or malta?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

if u know the size, model and brand; just look and watch online...geartrade, evo and others. picked up some like new (maybe one day, but looked like they just walked around in the house) 32 focus boas for $60.


----------

